# What is your favorite grain free kibble



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta eats Nature's Recipes Pure Essentials and he loves it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I switch kibble every 3 months as recommended by Dr Karen Becker to prevent a allergy from developing (see Dr. Karen Becker's videos on youtube about allergies) and here are a few I've used and Molly liked!
Always grain free for her too!

Only Natural Pet( you can find this one only online) My favorite as they are a small company!

Canine Caviar
Health Extensions Allergix Formula
Orijen
Whole Earth Farms
Pure Balance ( exclusive to Walmart but given 5 stars at dogfoodadvisor I've used this when I ran out of my favorites)

If you go to Chewy.com and look, you will find it is a good place to research because they list the ingredients of all the foods they sell......then go to Dogfoodadvisor.com to see how the foods you are looking at are rated.......Good Luck!

Keep in mind that the best food is the food your dog will eat and stay healthy on!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I feed EVO, which is a high protein food.

Have you tried an elimination diet with Brandie and Luna? It's time consuming but less of a shot in the dark than switching kibbles in the hopes of finding one that works. I say that as someone that spent weeks taking such "shots in the dark" before settling on EVO!


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Monty eats Fromm 4-star Lamb and Lentil, which we chose in order to get him away from chicken. It has a really nice, simple ingredient list and there are a lot of different proteins to choose from in that line. He seems to really enjoy it and all his systems seem to be working fairly well. He's only been on it for 4-5 weeks though. 

Website
Ingredients: Lamb,	Lamb Meal,	Lentils,	Chickpeas, Dried Whole Egg,	Peas,	Dried Tomato Pomace,	Pork Fat,	Pea Flour,	Pork Liver,	Salmon Oil,	Cheese,	Olive Oil, Yellow Squash,	Zucchini,	Apples, Flaxseed,	Pea Fiber,	Tomatoes, Carrots,	Broccoli,	Potassium Chloride, Salt,	Chicory Root Extract,	Yucca Schidigera Extract,	Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid,	Taurine,	Sorbic Acid (Preservative),	Vitamins,	Minerals, Probiotics.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Interesting that Dr Becker suggests switching. Probably 40 or 45 years ago, our vet advised us to switch kibble brands and flavors frequently, not because of allergies but because he thought if one product was deficient in a nutrient, another might make up for it. We feed mostly Merrick, sometimes Fromme, right now a Merrick subsidiary brand, Whole-Earth Farms, because the feed store was out of Merrick. We've used Victor, but the bags are too large to use efficiently now that our old Lab is gone. All grain-free.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Coldbrew said:


> I feed EVO, which is a high protein food.
> 
> Have you tried an elimination diet with Brandie and Luna? It's time consuming but less of a shot in the dark than switching kibbles in the hopes of finding one that works. I say that as someone that spent weeks taking such "shots in the dark" before settling on EVO!


I fed EVO for 14 years to Iris and she thrived on it. My vet was always happy with her weight, lean, and condition.

My groomer feeds it to her spoos, on my recommendation. They used to have skin and coat issues, probably allergies.

I fed Origen to Poppy for 6 months now am back to EVO for her. She eats much less of it than the Origen and seems more satisfied. They have several flavors so I can switch it up.

They do not sell it through Chewy or anywhere else on line, but your local store should be able to order it if they don't currently carry it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

JudyD said:


> Interesting that Dr Becker suggests switching. Probably 40 or 45 years ago, our vet advised us to switch kibble brands and flavors frequently, not because of allergies but because he thought if one product was deficient in a nutrient, another might make up for it. We feed mostly Merrick, sometimes Fromme, right now a Merrick subsidiary brand, Whole-Earth Farms, because the feed store was out of Merrick. We've used Victor, but the bags are too large to use efficiently now that our old Lab is gone. All grain-free.


How interesting! I've heard that also in the past!
Love Dr Becker! The video I refer to is called "Dr Karen Becker: How to control dog food allergies" After dealing with a previous 'allergic to everything dog' I'll try ANYTHING to avoid em' LOL!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I fed Origen Six Fish, then switched to Acana Duck and Pear. I finally had Wilson allergy tested because he scratched so much. He was allergic to fish and duck. Now he eats Acana Meadowland Regional which is chicken based, and he no longer has those red saliva stains on his elbows and feet from licking. My two other dogs do well on anything. I have only fed grain free.I had to quit feeding bully sticks and beef bones, too.


----------

